# WV  do over



## Lloyd (Jun 9, 2019)

Proud of this rusty old Huffy,will look good in a restaurant or on someone's porch


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jun 9, 2019)

Nice mix of BMX bike and Muscle bike.


----------



## Sven (Jun 10, 2019)

Nice!


----------

